# [Sneak Attack Press] Free Adventure - Things That Go Boom



## MatthewJHanson (Nov 26, 2011)

Sneak Attack Press is excited to release a free adventure Things That Go Boom!

A goblins alchemist has developed primitive grenades and uses them attack caravans and gain followers. It falls to the heroes to confront this menace and break up his small but growing band before it grows into a force to powerful to reckon with.

Things that go Boom is a single EL 4 encounter/adventure for characters level 1-4. As a DM you can drop it into nearly any campaign or run it as a one-shot.

If features

1 Combat Encounter
3 New monsters
2 Dynamic terrains from Terrain Toolbox
Unlimited Explosions!

And all for FREE!


----------

